# FL-GREAT RESCUE in N.E. Florida needs Fosters!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Received this email today and wanted to post it here!!


Sent: Wed, Apr 13, 2011 9:31 am
Subject: Fosters Needed | Help us rescue more Goldens

*Help us rescue more Goldens.*Fosters are our most important and valuable volunteers and are desperately needed to provide safe, loving homes to newly rescued Goldens. If we don't have fosters, we have to turn away Goldens in need of our help. 

* 
Please consider being a Foster.
Foster times average 2-3 weeks. *Dogs undergoing heart worm treatment may require 6-8 weeks. Big hearts and patience are required, but you will receive much love in return! Without fosters, GREAT Rescue can not function and Goldens do not get a second chance for a GREAT life. Please consider fostering and let your fellow dog lovers know of this wonderfully rewarding opportunity. 
Becoming a foster is a simple process. Simply complete our Foster Application and we'll contact you to get the process started. 
*Contact Sue to learn more. * 
[email protected]


GREAT Rescue of NE Florida
PO Box 600878
Jacksonville, Florida 32260


http://greatrescue.org/

*Contact Us
By email:
Sue Van Abs (Foster related questions) [email protected]*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

You are SO WELCOME!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Cross posted on my FB page. 
Got a chance to meet them when I was in Fla for the last shuttle launch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill

That is great that you met them!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are a nice group of people. The dog in the middle is the father of one of my past foster dogs Darby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for fosters for this rescue!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So the pup in the middle is also Jazz's Dad! Looks a lot like her!


----------

